# Kismet Sept 21/06 to July 10/08..sigh



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I decided to do this memorial early since I donâ€™t know if I will be capable of it tomorrow night.  My little berky rexy baby is almost gone. Rather suddenly at 21 months old. It looks like PT but she is not responding to steroids. If she is still with me in the morning I will drop her off at Dr. Munnâ€™s for a peaceful euthanasia. Frizzy Kizzy as she was nicknamed was a very special little baby, who grew into a sweet rat. She was aging fast, her rexy coat was thinning in a lot of spots and it didnâ€™t help that Angel her cagemate decided she needed more help and was barbering little bald patches near her ears. :roll:

She came from one of ungluedâ€™s oops litters and I hadnâ€™t planned on taking any of the wee ones in. I met her and her siblings at just over 3 weeks old to take pics for potential adopters.

Eyes just open (unglued's pics, not mine)








We meetâ€¦

















I had always wanted a black rat, having never had one, but had met many by fostering or delivering them to new adopters. Andrea showed up with a 5 week old furry mite in her pocket as a gift to me. As we all know itâ€™s very rude to _not_ accept gifts! :cheeky:










She was my Pre-Christmas Ratty 









She meets new friends and learns the delight of being happily squooshed









She loved hunting waterbottles, they were never safe with her around. Either I would try to drink from it and get flooded with water from her bite holes, or she would drag away the empty bottles.









â€œIt wasnâ€™t Me mom!â€

















She wrestled and played all her life, she was just so full of fun and joy in living. 
Iâ€™ll always remember her like thisâ€¦a silly shrieking happy handwrestling baby. 









Farewell my little Kizz-Monster.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it's 6:13 am here, Kizzy and I spent a lovely night together. She would stretch and yawn when I shifted and very happily curled into my neck when I was lying on my back (i have to move a lot so I don't stiffen up). I made sure to shift her from side to side as well so she didn't get sore either even though I had her on a bed of padded fleece.
She's sleeping on the couch right now as I type and get ready to leave in an hour.

As farewells go it was the nicest, calmest and most peaceful.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

those last nights can be the most precious. i'm glad you were able to have one. i'm sorry it had to be the last one all the same.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you, it was actually very comforting for both of us I think. We needed the extra day to come to peace with it all.

She should be crossing over at 10 am my time. My vet gives them a kiss and cuddles them before gassing them down, otherwise I would never leave them waiting.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, what a precious little one.

I'm very glad you had that peaceful time together!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was very cute. God is lucky to have such a cutie with him now! 
*hugs*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww, she's so cute! and she was so youngh too! i'm so sorry that she had to pass.


----------

